# CubeCart/Volusion Questions - can you create subcategories?



## darz1984 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've been looking at building a website on one of these programmes. 

One thing i'm not sure of though, obviously you have your main headers of the site with categories e.g. T-shirts, but inside that category can you have more? E.g. T-shirts > Casual > Adults? Anyone know? This is just an example, that isnt what i would be putting in, just so you get the idea.


Thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: CubeCart/Volusion Questions...*

Yes, you can make any number of categories with cubecart, and call them whatever you want.

I have no idea about volusion, though.


----------



## dragonikita (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: CubeCart/Volusion Questions...*

I've used Volusion before and I'm pretty sure you can create categories (T-shirts in your example) as well as sub-categories (Casual would be the first level sub-category and Adults would be the second level sub-category). I don't know if they have a limit on total categories or the category depth you can create (i.e. cat 1 > cat 2 ... cat N). I've never had the chance to use cubecart though


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

I use volusion, you can have subcategories. very easy to change and do yourself. You can also use the regular color swatch style, or you can use multi child add to cart, this will let your customer pick many different colors and sizes or one product and add to cart all at once instead of going back and adding more.

Also changes the shirt picture/color when you click on that color swatch.

A lot of nice things with volusion. Ed hardy uses volusion, affliction uses zencart. zen is free. volusion has a monthly fee.

If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------

